# TWINS MISSION GX2/4 220W/350W SMOK



## Nailedit77 (8/5/17)

*




Parameters
*
GX2/4 MOD
Size: 87.2x 46x 26mm / 87.2x 59x 44mm
Power range: 6-220W/ 6-350W
TEMP range: 200F-600F/100C-315C
Resistance range: 0.1ohm -3ohm (VW)/ 0.06ohm - 3ohm (TC)

TFV8 Big Baby Tank
Size: 24.5x 56mm
Capacity: 2ml (EU)/ 5ml
Material: SS
Thread: 510

Reactions: Like 1


----------

